# tacx galaxia rollers



## thefutureofamerica (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone know anything about these: Tacx Galaxia ?

There's basically no info on this site, but it looks like a sort of minimally free-motion roller system. Interesting because they're selling for less than half what the inside ride sets go for, and I don't really want to build my own set of free motion rollers or pony up $800+.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

looks like they aren't quite for sale yet...


----------



## thefutureofamerica (Aug 19, 2010)

They're listed for sale on the websites of all the usual online bike shops with an MSRP of $409... there's just very limited info about them.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Available at chain reaction....

Strictly looking at the pictures, looks like the unit is on wheels, allowing it to move fwd and back. So how well does this work on carpet or on an exercise floor mat?


----------



## speedracers4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh man finally something close to e-motion but affordable!

Currently, I see the rollers for sale on Ebay and a handful online bike shops. I really want to pull the trigger on this but would love to see a review or video first probably.

Who wants to be the first to try it out?


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Feb 15, 2009)

just saw a video on youtube:

youtube.com/watch?v=sxFZnnKGz7Y

looks like it has same amount of movement as the e-motion
but i would like to see someone sprinting on it...


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Why the heck did they put the rockers on one end, and wheels on the other? WHy no rockers on all ends?

WIth those wheels, this unit won't work on anything but hard floors? For the 80% of us who have carpeted floors or use a workout mat of some kind, these rollers are pointless.

As for the video? A guy on a cervelo wearing running shoes on platform pedals, riding 36/25 the whole time? Not the greatest way to showcase a product


----------

